# Tingling Tongue



## Wesley

I've been vaping for a month now and have recently been experiencing a strong tingling sensation on my tongue when I pull. It's rather unpleasant and I can only pull for a few seconds before it becomes unbearable.

I'm using a Vision Spinner 2 with a Genitank, vaping Liqua 18mg liquids. Usually on 4.5 volts with a 1.5ohm coil. It's happening with all my liquids - Tobaccos, Energy Drink, Berry Mix, which I never had a problem with before. The only flavour which I don't experience this with is the Mint.

Liqua is a 70/30 PG mix - I'm thinking it may be due to this and the fact that my taste buds are renewing, they are becoming more sensitive to the PG.

What do you think?


----------



## Wesley

Note - it is worst in the mornings and afternoons and barely happens in the evenings.


----------



## Oupa

Could be high nic or PG causing it. Try 50/50 and maybe go down to 12mg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Are you talking about little pinpricks of 'pain' stinging your tongue as you draw vapour into your mouth?


----------



## Wesley

Yes @Derick, that's exactly it!


----------



## Oupa

Maybe juice splattering on your tongue? That does burn/sting a bit as its hot...


----------



## Wesley

No, it's not physical pain like that, more like sensational pain like Derick is implying.


----------



## Derick

Wesley said:


> Yes @Derick, that's exactly it!


Those are tiny little droplets of e-liquid that is bubbling from the coil and hitting your tongue - they are very tiny so the heat dissipates quickly.

I got it a lot in the beginning as well, and also with liqua - All I can think is that perhaps with the higher PG liquids that are more runny, it happens easier - you can counter it by turning your voltage down a bit - that will prevent it from bubbling to much on your coil - or try switching to an e-liquid with more VG.

I still get it sometimes, especially on a fresh coil and high voltage - but once I figured out what it was, it bugs me a lot less, so I just keep on vaping


----------



## Andre

Sometimes that happens if the drip tip directs the vapour to one spot all the time. Try a wider bore drip tip or try directing the vapour to different places in your mouth. Could also be the PG, see if a higher VG juice has the same effect.


----------



## Oupa

Or just try a different kind of tank/clearomizer and see if you get the same sensation?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick

If you listen carefully they will actually coincide with the popping/crackling noise your atomizer makes - but yeah, try different driptips, atomizers as the others suggest, not everyone experiences this, so perhaps it is also in the tank design.


----------



## Wesley

Ah, that makes sense. So that cracking noise from the coil is the bubbling of the juice. I'd hate to have to keep the voltage down because the high temp really brings out the best in the tobacco flavours for me. But I'll try just to see if that's the problem and then I'll have to move to lower PG when I finish these juices.


----------



## Derick

Wesley said:


> Ah, that makes sense. So that cracking noise from the coil is the bubbling of the juice. I'd hate to have to keep the voltage down because the high temp really brings out the best in the tobacco flavours for me. But I'll try just to see if that's the problem and then I'll have to move to lower PG when I finish these juices.


Yeah - I meant to turn the voltage down to confirm if that is the problem - then at least you know for sure where it is coming from


----------



## Andre

Wesley said:


> Ah, that makes sense. So that cracking noise from the coil is the bubbling of the juice. I'd hate to have to keep the voltage down because the high temp really brings out the best in the tobacco flavours for me. But I'll try just to see if that's the problem and then I'll have to move to lower PG when I finish these juices.


A longer drip tip might help prevent that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Or just maybe - something I did in the beginning was to suck as hard on a e-cig as I did on a stinky. With an e-cig you actually need to draw your puff a lot slower (not talking about sub-ohm builds here) into your mouth. I can see that sucking too hard might get some of those droplets into your mouth.

With a slower, longer draw you will actually get more and denser vapour - it's not like with a stinky where the strength of your puff produced more smoke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

Derick said:


> Or just maybe - something I did in the beginning was to suck as hard on a e-cig as I did on a stinky. With an e-cig you actually need to draw your puff a lot slower (not talking about sub-ohm builds here) into your mouth. I can see that sucking too hard might get some of those droplets into your mouth.
> 
> With a slower, longer draw you will actually get more and denser vapour - it's not like with a stinky where the strength of your puff produced more smoke



I've noticed that too, when I started on the Eleaf Ikit I sucked the life out of that poor thing and was going though coils at an alarming rate. Does drawing slower lengthen the coil's life?

@Derick @Oupa @Andre 

Thanks all for the input, love this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Wesley 

I agree with all the suggestions above

Another thing is you could try a few different juice brands

I have noticed that the different juice brands vaporise with different intensity. That may also help you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Derick

Wesley said:


> I've noticed that too, when I started on the Eleaf Ikit I sucked the life out of that poor thing and was going though coils at an alarming rate. Does drawing slower lengthen the coil's life?
> 
> @Derick @Oupa @Andre
> 
> Thanks all for the input, love this forum!


Not sure if sucking harder will use up the coil quicker - but I think when we start to vape we tend to have longer vaping sessions - as previously you knew to stop when the stinky was finished. With no 'end of stinky' to stop us, you just kinda keep going


----------



## kimbo

Derick said:


> you just kinda keep going



until you fall over


----------



## Derick

kimbo said:


> until you fall over


yep - many of us have pulled a silver before @Silver pulled a silver

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Put ur juice tank in the fridge for an hour and try again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley

bjorncoetsee said:


> Put ur juice tank in the fridge for an hour and try again


With the coil as well?


----------



## johan

Wesley said:


> With the coil as well?



Yip no problem


----------



## Silver

Derick said:


> yep - many of us have pulled a silver before @Silver pulled a silver



Lol @Derick
Indeed!


----------



## Derick

Silver said:


> Lol @Derick
> Indeed!


Pulled a Silver not too long ago - we got bunch of sample flavours, so I, of course wanted to try them all - vaped tank after tank after tank - and boom.
on the couch with a cold compress

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

I have a theory that its the new Kanger coils. The old coils had a "flavour" wick laid over the coil to keep the hot juice popping off the coil and burning your tongue. Anyway that's my theory.


----------



## Wesley

So I tried turning down the voltage and that seemed to help, but not much. Then I tried using a 50/50 PG/VG juice and while I can still hear the coil crackling, I don't feel any juice burning on my tongue.

So I guess no more Liqua for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick

Wesley said:


> So I tried turning down the voltage and that seemed to help, but not much. Then I tried using a 50/50 PG/VG juice and while I can still hear the coil crackling, I don't feel any juice burning on my tongue.
> 
> So I guess no more Liqua for me!


Awesome - glad you got sorted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley

I received my Aerotank Mini yesterday and have been using that with Liqua juices on all voltage settings and no more tingling! That leads to me believe it must be the Genitank design sending hot juice onto my tongue. I suppose it will have to go into the drawer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Wesley said:


> I received my Aerotank Mini yesterday and have been using that with Liqua juices on all voltage settings and no more tingling! That leads to me believe it must be the Genitank design sending hot juice onto my tongue. I suppose it will have to go into the drawer.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing.


----------

